# Angebliche Flirt SMS



## Anonymous (1 März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gestern Abend ne SMS 
auf mein Handy bekommen.

So lt. ungefäht der Text: " Hi, rate mal wer sich hier meldet, wir haben mal wild geflirtet, ist noch 
gar nicht so lange her! Na, dämmerts? lg anna"

Ich habe den Text gelöscht, die Nr. zwar gespeichert, allerdings noch nicht zurück geschrieben bzw. versucht anzurufen,
da ich davon ausgehe, dass es sich hierbei um ne Fake-SMS handelt. Der Absender ist übrigens ne Handy-Nr. mit 0171-Vorwahl.

Was meint ihr denn dazu?


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2006)

Es wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass sich jemand mit der Nummer vertan hat.
Bist du geschädigt? 

so what...


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2006)

Nein, ich bin nicht geschädigt.
Allerdings habe ich, wie schon gesagt, weder eine Antwort-SMS geschrieben noch zurück gerufen.

Was mir daran auch so komisch vorkam ist, dass die Beschreibung "wild geflirtet" eigentlich niemand benutzt den ich kenne und dass ich definitiv mit keinem Mädel geflirtet habe.

Alles schon ziemlich merkwürdig........


----------



## Reducal (1 März 2006)

gastgast schrieb:
			
		

> dass ich definitiv mit keinem Mädel geflirtet habe.


Schade für Dich! Solltest Die vielleicht doch mal bei der Nummer melden, womöglich geht was.


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2006)

Haha, Witzbold! 
Eigentlich habe ich gehofft, dass ihr mir ernsthafte Antworten geben könnte, ob es nun ne Abzocke ist oder nicht!?


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2006)

gastgast schrieb:
			
		

> " eigentlich niemand benutzt den ich kenne


wenn sich jemand vertippt hat , kann es wohl kaum jemand sein, den du kennst....


----------



## rolf76 (1 März 2006)

gasgast schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich habe ich gehofft, dass ihr mir ernsthafte Antworten geben könnte, ob es nun ne Abzocke ist oder nicht!?


Was erwartest Du am Aschermittwoch-Vormittag? Die Fachleute sind noch zu Bett.

Ich habe mal davon gehört, dass es Handy-Tarife gibt, bei denen man für jeden entgegengenommenen Anruf Provision erhält. Vielleicht steckt  sowas dahinter?

Oder es sollen Handy-Nummern (und Interessen) für spätere Werbe-SMS verifiziert werden?

Oder es soll Dir ein Abo durch den Anruf angehängt werden?

Lies doch mal hier: Tricks am Handy
http://www.dialerschutz.de/servicenummern-handys.php


----------



## SEP (1 März 2006)

gasgast schrieb:
			
		

> Haha, Witzbold!
> Eigentlich habe ich gehofft, dass ihr mir ernsthafte Antworten geben könnte, ob es nun ne Abzocke ist oder nicht!?


Warte einfach ab.

Wenn irgendwer demnächst über Handyrechnung oder gesonderte Rechnung behauptet, hierfür Geld zu bekommen - dann war's ein Abzockeversuch.

Ansonsten: Ich kenne einige junge Damen, die "wild angeflirtet" auf Bierdeckeln zur Beruhigung der Freier irgendeine Fantasienummer 017... aufschreiben - wenn es die tatsächlich gibt, erhält ein Unbekannter einen neuen Lebenskontakt ...


----------



## Wavestar0759 (3 März 2006)

Auf dem Handy meiner Tochter ist sowas auch angekommen.

*2.3.06, 19:02 Von: 0171-2602xxx
na du jetzt rate mal wer dich hier ansimst, wir haben mal wild geflirtet. garnicht lange her. Na dämmerts? Überleg mal! Wollen uns mal treffen! lg anna

2.3.06 19:25 von 83094
DIR WURDE EINE TEXT UND BILDNACHRICHT VON ANN HINTERLEGT. BITTE SENDE SIE WORTE privat anna ZUM ABRUF (LIEBER NICHT? DANN stopp AN 0151-152811xxx) (0,99 EUR/SMS) *

Mal abgesehen davon, dass meine Tochter definitiv nicht auf Mädels steht, keine Anna kennt und auch nicht mit Mädels flirtet, sondern höchtens chattet, wittere ich da irgendwelchen Unrat.
Werde mcih am Montag mal beim rosa Riesen erkundigen, was die über die 83094 wissen. 
Habe versucht, vom Festnetz unter den gezeigten Rufnummern jemanden zu erreichen, bei der 0171 .... abgehender Ruf, dann die Ansage, man könne seine Rufnummer eingeben und würde informiert, wenn der Teilnehmer wieder erreichbar sei. oder so ähnlich. Bei der 0151 war dauernd besetzt.

_Edit: Telefonnummern anonymisiert/Mod Juri_


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

Hi.

Habe gestern Abend auch diese SMS bekommen. Gleicher Text, nur war es bei mir die moni. Tja, kann mich an nix erinnern, wäre schön gewesen. 

CU.
Achso, Absender war: 0171-2651***. Ich sims da nich zurück, steht ja nachher auf der Rechnung.

_Handynummer anonymisiert modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

*HI*

ICH HABE HEUTE AUCH EINE SOLCHE SMS BEKOMMEN NUR MIT DEM NAMEN JASMIN


----------



## Stardust (7 März 2006)

Midnight, deine Shift-Taste klemmt


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

Bei mir wars die Anja, also ist das ganze eine billige Abzocke...

Wäre allerdings beinahe drauf reingefallen, weil das bei mir in letzter Zeit häufiger vorkam


----------



## SEP (7 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre allerdings beinahe drauf reingefallen, weil das bei mir in letzter Zeit häufiger vorkam


Geflirtet haben und SMS bekommen? :supercool:


----------



## dotshead (7 März 2006)

Wavestar0759 schrieb:
			
		

> 2.3.06 19:25 von 83094
> DIR WURDE EINE TEXT UND BILDNACHRICHT VON ANN HINTERLEGT. BITTE SENDE SIE WORTE privat anna ZUM ABRUF (LIEBER NICHT? DANN stopp AN 0151-152811xxx) (0,99 EUR/SMS)[/color] [/b]
> 
> 
> ...



Zur 83094

HTH.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2006)

> Zur 83094


Sind das nicht die von den "Drei von der Tankstelle" des MM4E-Konsortiums?
Deren UK-Kollegen so mühsam versuchen, den UK-Verhaltenskodex einzuhalten?



> 14 January 2005
> Provider(s) 	WIN (Wireless Information Network) plc
> Location 	High Wycombe
> Telephone network(s) 	O2
> ...



Ist man eigentlich in Deutschland ähnlich streng?


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2006)

Ha, ich hab auch eine bekommen. Das Gemeine, die erste Nachricht stammte von einem Absender mit der ich wirklich drei Dates und einen Abend zusammen hatte. Und in der SMS stand gemeinerweise drin, ob ich mich noch an sie erinnere und ob ich noch single sei (ist ein halbes Jahr her).

Na ja, ich opfere mich mal und rufe das Bild ab


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2006)

Ist ja interessant wie schnell sich solche foren bilden. Ich hab auch die SMS bekommen, bei mir wars die Anja und wie es der Zufall will hatte ich echt mal was mit einer Anja. Und ich denk mir schon, Wow, das die sich meldet? Wo hat sie denn meine Nummer her..
Hab dann zurückgeschrieben, doch dann kam auch die 83094-SMS.
Bin ja gespannt was der Gast vor mir für eine Antwort erhält.


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2006)

*SMS von "Svenja"*

Hallo, gestern um 20.30 Uhr bekam ich eine SMS von "Sveja"(slaw. Wildkatze, ......).
Sie wartet auf mich unter 090 05202120 max. 1,99e/m.
Als Absender: +38970000501. Kennt jemand den Laden?
Habe erst mal bei der BNA "gemeckert".
Gruß  Westforester


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2006)

*Re: SMS von "Svenja"*



			
				Westforester schrieb:
			
		

> Als Absender: *+38*970000501. Kennt jemand den Laden?
> Habe erst mal bei der BNA "gemeckert".



Die Ländervorwahl +38 ist ja Serbien/Montenegro.  Da kam bislang noch nichts her.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 März 2006)

=sms-center einer Firma m*?
siehe hier (wenn das nicht als Werbelink gilt - ansonsten google nach der Nummer. Ist Mazedonien, besagt aber nichts. Frag lieber nach dem Inhaber der 0900, 
einfach hier die Nummer (ohne 0900) eingeben
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno900.asp


----------



## Captain Picard (14 März 2006)

*Re: SMS von "Svenja"*



			
				Westforester schrieb:
			
		

> 090 05202120


BNetzA


> 0900 - 5 - 202120
> Diensteanbieter:
> TeleCom30 GmbH
> Oranienburger Str. 69
> 10117 Berlin


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 März 2006)

Das ist auch ein Kooperationspartner einer Menge Firmen für billige Telefonminuten (bonus.net, Sparkasse - um vielleicht zwei Extreme des Spektrums zu nennen) (google telecom30)  - die dürften eigentlich ein Interesse daran haben, die Sache schnell und kundenfreundlich zu klären... Also: nachbohren! Immerhin sind doch neuerdings die Nummerninhaber verantwortlich für das, was mit den Nummern passiert...


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

*+38970000501*

hallo, ich habe eben auch eine sms von dem laden bekommen. ich hab die nummer einfach mal bei google eingegeben und dort stand, die vorwahl sei von mazedonien.
text:
'es wurde eine nachricht, eventuell foto für sie hinterlegt. um die nachricht abzurufen, schreiben sie eine sms mit dem kennwort POP an die 33633. w*w.4you1.de max. 1,99€pro sms '


lasst am besten die finger von denen...


----------



## dotshead (27 März 2006)

33633? Beschweren kannst Du dich auch bei diesem Anbieter Aber Finger weg, ist immer der richtige Weg. Macht aber den Rufnummernvermieter die Arbeit nicht zu leicht.


----------



## Siggi-51 (29 März 2006)

*SMS von "Nicole" (leider nicht ganz jugendfrei)*

Hallo,
habe eine SMS von "Nicole" mit nicht ganz jugendfreiem Text bekommen.
Soll die 019005551511 anrufen "max1,99e/m". Stammt wohl vom Anbieter TeleCom30. Beschwerde an die BNetzA ist schon raus.
Achso: Absender +38970000501 - der Balkan läßt grüßen   
Gruß  Siggi


----------



## Reducal (29 März 2006)

*Re: SMS von "Nicole" (leider nicht ganz jugendfrei)*



			
				Siggi-51 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll die 019005551511 anrufen...


Scheint ein Rohrkrepierer zu sein, da die Nummer (außer dem Hinweis auf eine andere) nichts mehr bringt - und schon gar keinen Schaden.


----------



## Siggi-51 (29 März 2006)

Naja, vielleicht sind die "Balkanier" nicht auf dem neuesten Stand und verschicken den Müll massenhaft!?


----------



## Reducal (29 März 2006)

Aus Rumänien oder was?


----------



## Siggi-51 (29 März 2006)

0038 soll doch Serbien/Montenegro sein


----------



## Reducal (29 März 2006)

Ahhh sorry, das war mir entgangen. Womöglich wissen die dort hinter den Bergen gar nicht, dass ihre Nummer nicht mehr vom Carrier geschaltet ist. :lol:


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 März 2006)

*Re: +38970000501*



			
				MadameM schrieb:
			
		

> ...es wurde eine nachricht, eventuell foto für sie hinterlegt. um die nachricht abzurufen, schreiben sie eine sms mit dem kennwort POP an die 33633. w*w.4you1.de max. 1,99€pro sms


Curacaonvisuelles Erlebnis? Kommt auf die Beobachtungsliste...


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 März 2006)

0038 ist (hier) Mazedonien
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=143386#143386
Ist doch völlig unerheblich, welches SMS-Center dafür genommen wird, oder?
(der mazedonische Anbieter soll zu 37.5%, nach anderen Quellen zu 60%, einem magentafarbenem Unternehmen gehören - die wurden sicher nicht deshalb ausgewählt...)


----------



## Siggi-51 (29 März 2006)

Oh, habe gerade meinen Tippfehler entdeckt: 09005551511 ist die Nummer, die eins war mir dazwischen geraten


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 März 2006)

ja. Besser so...


----------



## Reducal (30 März 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Besser so...


...und dieser Anruf kostet 1,99 € pro Minute aus dem Festnetz der DTAG.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 März 2006)

...und der darf wohl nicht mit unbestellten SMS beworben werden, oder? In UK hiesse dies "unsolicited text message" und würde 50-100.000 Pfund Strafe bedeuten nebst Sperre.
P.S.: Die Frage ist rhetorisch und mit JA zu beantworten. Das darf man wohl in Deutschland auch nicht (ich muss gestehen, in diesem Punkt die britischen Regularien besser zu kennen als die deutschen)


----------



## Siggi-51 (30 März 2006)

Solange derartige "Unternehmen" Steuern in die marode Staatskasse zahlen und sich rühmen, Arbeitsplätze zu sichern oder zu schaffen, wird wohl der Nepp weiterhin geduldet  :bash:


----------



## Siggi-51 (4 April 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Hallo,
die "Frauen" reißen sich wieder um mich: Gestern abend um 19.30 Uhr eine SMS :
Anna liebt es von hinten.Willst Du es ihr besorgen unter 09005833645
max.2,00EUr/Min.
Absender 91983130704 
Toll der Zusatz (01805003019 um SMS abzubestellen 12 Ct/min). Jetzt darf ich die Bauernfänger noch anrufen, um den nichtbestellten Müll abzubestellen.
Läuft sicher Warteschleifengedudel auf mein Kosten - werde lieber die BNetzA anmailen.
Gruß an alle Mitgenervten   SIGGI


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Hallo

vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Wir stellen Sonderufnummern zur Verfügung. Die von Ihnen angegebene Nummer wird von einem unserer Kunden genutzt. Wir werden uns mit diesem in Verbindung setzen und die entsprechenden Maßnahmen ergreifen. 

M. Temme


----------



## Siggi-51 (14 April 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Die von Ihnen angegebene Nummer wird von einem unserer Kunden genutzt. Wir werden uns mit diesem in Verbindung setzen und die entsprechenden Maßnahmen ergreifen.



Hallo, 
es wäre ja sehr wünschenswert, wenn die "Maßnahmen" nicht nur aus einer freundlichen Warnung beständen, sondern den "Kunden" empfindlich treffen würden. Dieser verdient wahrscheinlich viel Geld mit diesem Müll und der Nummernvermieter wird auf seinen Anteil am Umsatz nicht verzichten wollen.
Musterbeispiel sind die 0137-Pinganrufe jedes Wochenende. Die BNetzA sperrt ein paar Nummern und schon sind wieder neue an die dubiosen Anbieter vergeben. Normal?
Schöne Ostern  SIGGI


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

hehe.. hab mir schon hoffnungen gemacht..

gleicher text. [......]

geflirtet hab ich zwar viell aber mit einer dubiosen KIM leider nicht.. das wüsst ich =)

also FAKE

_Telefonnummer gelöscht MOD/BR_


----------



## T.A. (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

habe gestern auch so ein SMS bekommen, hab im Google gesucht und bin hier gelandet. 

Also ich bekam folg. SMS: von +38164*******

Ovde kod polketa je ludo ja i misa lagano slusaj

keine Ahnung was das bedeutet, aber kurz drauf hats dann geklingelt. Ich hab das Gespräch weggedrückt. Da hat sich jemand verwählt oder?


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Hallo Leute, habe gerade exakt die gleiche mail bekommen. Ist ein Versuch teure SMS anzufordern. Finger weg.


----------



## BenTigger (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Kann jemand Jugoslawisch oder kennt jemanden der das übersetzen kann?


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

och menno, ich hab gestern auch diese sms von "kim" bekommen und darauf geantwortet: "ich glaub du hast die falsche nummer..."
jetzt habe ich schon 3 sms von irgendeiner nummer bekommen, unter einer stand 1.99€/sms

OMG, was mach ich denn jetzt? zocken die mich jetzt etwa ab bei jeder sms die ich von da bekomme? :O

lg


----------



## Alex_ (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Habe auch soeben eine SMS bekommen mit der Nachricht "Na du jetzt rate mal wer dich hier ansimst, wir haben mal wild geflirtet [...] lg alex".
Die Absendernummer fing mit +49162429**** an
Das interessante ist, dass ich auch erst mit einer SMS antworten wollte, aber es kam immer ein "Fehler beim Senden". Kann es sein, dass der Netzbetreiber diese Nummer gesperrt hat?


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Hallo, habe eben genau die gleiche SMS bekommen und mich schon gewundert, da ich die letzte zeit definitiv mit niemandem ausser meinem freund geflirtet hab und der auch definitiv nicht alex heisst!!!
war sogar die gleiche nummer (also die absendernr.) 0162...*****
und beim zurückschreiben hatte ich auch immer eine Fehlermeldung...
Ach mensch, die Welt ist schlecht...


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

hallo, bin auch gerade darauf reingefallen, hab leider zunächst nur die nummer in google eingegeben (017610027766) und geantwortet, als ich nichts dazu gefunden habe. text war: Na du jetzt rate mal wer dich hier ansimst, wir haben mal wild geflirtet. gar nicht lange her. na dämmerts? überleg mal! lg Alex
nach meiner antwort kam dann eine sms von 30333, 1.99€ pro min. mal gucken, ob mich die antwort auf die erste nachricht schon was gekostet hat 
grüße an alle die von sowas genervt werden.


----------



## Alex_ (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Bei welchem Provider seid ihr? Bin bei D2, vielleicht haben die das gleich gesperrt.
Die Antwort auf die erste SMS dürfte dich aber dennoch nicht mehr als 19 cent gekostet haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

also ich bin auch bei d2... habe der nummer aus'm netzt zurückgeschrieben (kein guthaben auf der karte) und ich habe daher auch zum glück nichts weiter gehört von meinem "heimlichen verehrer" ....
komisch, das wir alle dieselbe sms kriegen, der absender jedoch netzabhängig variiert...


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*



			
				Alex_ schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch soeben eine SMS bekommen mit der Nachricht "Na du jetzt rate mal wer dich hier ansimst, wir haben mal wild geflirtet [...] lg alex".
> Die Absendernummer fing mit +49162429**** an



Gleicher Text, gleicher Alex, aber andere Absendernummer:
+491609067**** - heute 23.36 Uhr T-Mobile


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Alex_ schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bei mir auch die 0160-Nr, Allerdings exakt 7 Min. früher als bei JohnnyBGoode... Schade, war wohl zu langsam und sie (oder er? (is ja echt trickreich, Alex als Namen zu nehmen, kann man sowohl Jungs als auch Mädels Beziehungsstress verursachen)) hat sich den nächsten gesucht... Tja, wer zu spät kommt, verpasst das Beste :-D


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

hallo!

ich habe auch die gleiche sms bekommen, undzwar auch von einem alex.

Und seit neusten bekomme ich andauernt welche von 66677, von irgendwelchen monis, annas oder sonswem....

wie werde ich das wieder los? :-(
Ich hab mich ja noch nicht mal irgendwo angemeldet.


----------



## Christian^ (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Puh, gut das ich erst gegoogelt hab, bekam auch die SMS von der/die/das Alex von 017610027766.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

habe auch Sms von alex bekommen.. und dann auf meien antwort ich wüsste nicht wer er kam etwas mit 1.99 ! Bin auch D1 tjaa toller fake..besser man flirtet mit nicht so vielen dann kann man den Überblick nicht verlieren hehe


----------



## Unregistriert (AndyC) (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

habe heute Mittag auch diese Alex-SMS bekommen und natürlich auch direkt geantwortet, weil ich anfang der Woche einen Alexander kennengelernt hab... hab mich erst schon gefreut und dann? es ist zum kotzen... 

bisher hab ich mal nicht reagiert aber schon 2 SMS bekommen... hat jemand nen tipp wie man das sperren lassen kann?

Andreas


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Alex_ schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

hab genau den selben [edit] bekommen meine freundinn wollt mich schon umlegen konnt mir das schon denken das mich da einer verarschen will weil so dicht war ich garnich aufer letzten party.naja wie auch immer hab bei meinem provider angerufen Vodavone und mal nachgefragt is auf jeden fall ne geschäftsnummer und nich privat meint die alte von vodafon da bin ich ausgerastet und hab gesgt wenn die son [ edit]  nich fernhalten von mir kündige ich da hatse aufgelegt.die krönung daran wa die sms kam am vatertag bin auch nich am ende hab schon überlegt die [edit] einzuschalten......

_editiert modaction _


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Bei mir dasselbe Spiel, aber jetzt kommt der Hammer! Bei der 1. SMS bin ich leider reingefallen, aber als die SMS von der 30333 kam, hab ich wiederum an die 1. Nummer eine bitterböse SMS geschrieben von wegen "1,99 sonstwo hinschieben" etc.
Und was passiert? Bekomm als Reaktion ne halbe Stunde später ein Liebesgedicht zurück.
Das ist für mich der eindeutige Beweis, dass hinter den Antworten ein Computer steckt, der je nachdem was für SMS kommen, sich passende Hinhalte-SMS aussucht und diese zusendet.
Die Masche ist einfach: Der Empfänger soll mit der SMS so neugierig gemacht werden, dass er antwortet, und man bekommt nie genau die Antwort die man haben will, sondern immer neue SMS mit weiteren teilweise versteckten Fragen.

Übrigens, es scheint so als werden Namen verwendet, die sowohl männlich als auch weiblich sein können. Bei mir hieß "diejenige" Chris, und von Alex und Kim hab ich ja auch hier schon gelesen. Sind alles sowohl Weiblein als auch Männlein und erhöht natürlich die Antwortquote.

Hatte sowas schonmal und hab die SMS dann ignoriert, irgendwann hört die Sache von alleine auf. Ich denke mal, der Computer schmeißt irgendwann die Nummern raus, die nicht mehr antworten, da hier ja unnötig Kosten verursacht werden, und das ist schließlich nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache, die Firma will ja Geld verdienen.


----------



## Calimero (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Ich habe vorgestern die wild-geflirtet-SMS auch bekommen, allerdings von "Chris".
Ich habe bei Vodafone diese Duo-Bill-Karte (zwei Nummern auf einer Sim, geschäftlich und privat). Auf beiden habe ich mit 20 Min. Abstand die gleiche SMS von einer oder einem Chris bekommen, allerdings von zwei verschiedenen Nummern:
+491624294983
+491723456083

Zuerst habe ich auch Stunden überlegt, wann/wer das denn gewesen sein soll, aber als ich dann auf die andere Nummer geschaltet hatte und dieselbe SMS nochmal bekommen hatte, bin ich stutzig geworden . . .


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Also bin wohl auch der FAKE-Kim zum Opfer gefallen, selbe Nachricht wie beschrieben "Wir haben vor einiger Zeit wie wild gefliertet...."

Nummer Heute +49172345608*

Na, danke für die Infos, da weiß ich jetzt wo ich dran bin, kann mich nämlich auch an keine Kim erinnern! 

Ebenso kam eine SMS unter 30333 von "Kim: ..." zurück! Habe auf der anderen Nummer geantwortet und es kam nichts mehr. Schon blöd, so Fakes!

Allen Lesern und geschädigten noch einen schönen Tag


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

...es wurde eine nachricht, eventuell foto für sie hinterlegt. um die nachricht abzurufen, schreiben sie eine sms mit dem kennwort HEUTE an die 33633. w*w.4***1.de max. 1,99€pro sms

[.....]

_Letzten Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt und kommerzielle URL unkenntlich gemacht. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Das ganze ist ein "FAKE" und kommt bei mir alle 4 Wochen an ... nächste SMS ist eine kostenpflichtige Mehrwertnummer



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ich bin nicht geschädigt.
> Allerdings habe ich, wie schon gesagt, weder eine Antwort-SMS geschrieben noch zurück gerufen.
> 
> Was mir daran auch so komisch vorkam ist, dass die Beschreibung "wild geflirtet" eigentlich niemand benutzt den ich kenne und dass ich definitiv mit keinem Mädel geflirtet habe.
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

lach, ihr habt aber probleme hier. wo liegt bei einer 0171-nummer die abzocke? also wenn jeder so misstrauisch ist, wie ihr hier, dann kann man die kommunikation auch ganz lassen!


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

hab mittlerweile auch 2 solche sms bekommen ^^ schon richtig dreist wie se das anstellen 

sms1: hm, hast du nach dem fussball schon was anderes vor? machen wir doch einen deal, du sagst mir ob du interesse hast und dann tauschen wir nummern, ok? lg anke 
Absender: 66677 15.02 - 9. Juni 06

sms2: dann machen wir das anders, meine nummer ist 017585268xx  die letzten beiden zahlen bekommst du wenn du mir deinen namen sagst, ok? lg anke
Absender: 66677 17.04 - 9. Juni 06

Hab nur Glück, das meine Freundin das kennt, da solche Aktionen schon öfter stattgefunden haben und es immer wieder aufgefallen ist.

Durch Google bin ich dann auf die Seite des Providers dieser Premiumnummern gekommen ( ...) wo man seine Handynummer kostenlos sperrren lassen kann, wenigstens für deren Portal bzw deren Service.

Mfg

_Kommerzielle URL entfernt. Siehe Nutzungsbedingungen. MOD/BR_


----------



## Shinji_NOIR (10 Juni 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

-.-
boah mich kotzt das an seid gestern schon 5 SmS eine von Chris mit dem selben inhalt von "alex" 
und jetzt von 66677 -.-
hab son hals


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juni 2006)

*Aw: +38970000501*

Tach, ich hab die sms auch grad erhalten. Beste Vorgehensweise im Allgemeinen: alles was man nicht selbst angefordert hat oder die Nr. unbekannt ist - LÖSCHEN ;o)
In anderen Foren wird auch über [...] geschrieben - da scheint es öfter Probleme zu geben.




			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, ich habe eben auch eine sms von dem laden bekommen. ich hab die nummer einfach mal bei google eingegeben und dort stand, die vorwahl sei von mazedonien.
> text:
> 'es wurde eine nachricht, eventuell foto für sie hinterlegt. um die nachricht abzurufen, schreiben sie eine sms mit dem kennwort POP an die 33633. w*w.4you1.de max. 1,99€pro sms '
> 
> ...



_[Kommerziellen Link entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Hey, 
so ne sms habe ich heute auch bekommen, allerdings von einem / einer chris... 
Kein wunder, dass ich mich an ihn erinnern kann. 
Was kostet der spaß denn nur??  
Grüße



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Also bin wohl auch der FAKE-Kim zum Opfer gefallen, selbe Nachricht wie beschrieben "Wir haben vor einiger Zeit wie wild gefliertet...."
> 
> Nummer Heute +49172345608*
> 
> ...


----------



## sabine (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Hey,

oh man, ich glaube ich bin auch auf dieses mist reingefallen!!! Habe eben auch diese sms von einer 017610027766 bekommen mit "Na du jetzt rate mal wer dich hier ansimst, wir haben mal wild miteinander geflirtet... lg Chris... die sms ist euch wahrscheinlich inzwischen bekannt?! 
Da ich eben auch einen chris kenne, habe ich zurück geschrieben und dann kamen nur noch sms von 30333. mist, was kostet mich denn der spaß denn jetzt nur???  Kann man dagegen irgendwas machen???

Grüße
Sabine


----------



## SEP (14 Juni 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

"Was kostet das jetzt?" -
Einfachste Antwort: Rechnung abwarten, nachsehen.

Unsere Kristallkugeln sind derzeit alle an den DFB ausgeliehen ...


----------



## Jahnsi (15 Juni 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Hallo,

ich hatte eben zwei seltsame SMS auf meinem Handy (Prepaid T-Mobile):

1) Wollen auch grillen...jeder bringt was mit...Deine Aufgabe...15 Würstchen"
2) "Heute mal selber spielen...19.30 Uhr auf dem Bolzplatz bei mir"

Die beiden leicht unterschiedlichen Nummern kannte ich nicht (kann sie hier nicht nennen, da schon gelöscht), und auch inhaltlich ist das alles völlig aus der Luft gegriffen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß -falls es wirklich irgendein Spam ist- viele Leute da anrufen und dann einen Haufen Geld loswerden.

Also Vorsicht !!!

Jahnsi


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juni 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

1,99


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Ja Sabine,braucht dir nicht peinlich zu sein!Bei mir wars noch ne Ecke krasser!Ich hab nach ner Anonce in ner Zeitung einen unterschriebenen Brief bekommen mit ner Handynummer!Als ich dort anrief war da nur ne Mailbox!HAb dann ne SMS geschrieben und dann über 32323 ne SMS bekommen!Text:Hallo "Mein Name" danke das du mir auf neinen Brief geantwortet hast Hier ist die Bea u.s.w.!Hab natürlich auch nicht gleich geschnallt das das ne Kurzwahl ist!Leider erst später!Hab dann über eine Suchmaschine den Anbieter der Kurzwahl ausfindig gemacht und über die den Benutzer!Der Preis kann da varieren bei mir waren es 1,99 € pro SMS kann aber bis 4,99€ betragen.Guter Rat:Geh ins Internet und melde dich bei [.....] an und schau mal nach der Handynummer,wenn der dir gesagt hat wo er wohnt dann sie dich in dem Postleitzahlenbereich mal um und du wirst die Nummer finden(so wars bei mir)![.....]!Falls du mit mir in Kontakt treten willst schreib einfach hier was rein!
Gruß

_Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken und kommerzielle URL editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Ganz kurz nur zu Spam-SMS. Ich habe selber eine bekommen von der 01608975*** mit dem flirt bla bla von "Chris". Ruft bitte eure jeweiligen Provider an (meist kostenlos) und besteht darauf, dass sie eine Beschwerde aufnehmen und sagt denen die SPam nr, und besteht auf eine Rückmeldung! Lasst euch nicht abwimmeln, die müssen sowas verfolgen!


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Also, ich erhalte diese SMS (verschiedene Inhalte) seitdem ich mich an so nem Auto-Gewinnspiel teilgenommen habe (Teilnahme und Beginn der SMSen lagen nur eine Woche auseinander und zuvor habe ich nichts dergleichen bekommen) . Es bleibt bei mir bei einer SMS immer Freitag Nachmittags. Ich freu mich schon immer auf den Zeitpunkt, wenn Freitags mein Handy klingelt und ich eine echt wunderschöne Nachricht lesen kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Ruft einfach bei MintNet GmBh an. Nummer findet Ihr im Internet. Lasst euch dort einfach für alle Nummern, die von MintNet vergeben werden, sperren. Ist kein Problem und die Frau N.  ist auch sehr nett.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

hallo,
kennt jemand die nummer +38735553125 ?? habe einen entgangenen anruf...aber sollte besser ned zurück rufen oder????


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> +38735553***


Warum nicht, das ist eine Nummer aus Bosnien-Herzegowina? Kennst du da evtl. jemand?


----------



## TYLER0906 (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Guten Nabend zusammen,

ich erhalte seit heute morgen leider auch flirt sms von der 55000. Habe idiotischer Weise auf ne Neu.de Mail geantwortet :wall: . Habe bereits meine Provider (tmobile), die Bundesnetzagentur und den vermeintlich Anbieter des Premiumdienstes informiert und mich beschwert. Allerdings erhalte ich jetzt bereits heute die 4 SMS von denen. Muss ich für jede eingegange SMS 1,99€ zahlen oder nur wenn ich jetzt darauf antworte? Gibt es noch weitere Tips?

Danke


----------



## Reducal (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*



TYLER0906 schrieb:


> Gibt es noch weitere Tips?


...wenn die Nachrichten von der NEu.de GmbH kommen, dann wende dich an die und bestehe auf Unterlassung für die Verwendung deiner Handynummer.


----------



## TYLER0906 (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Mmm ne ich denke die haben damit nichts zu tun. Die stellen nur die Plattform für diese [ edit] bereit. War ja so blöd auf die Mail von denen per SMS zu antworten. Allerdings könnten die von neu.de endlich mal meinen Account löschen. 

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*



TYLER0906 schrieb:


> Mmm ne ich denke die haben damit nichts zu tun. Die stellen nur die Plattform für diese [ edit] bereit.



Und? Lass dir das nicht einreden! Die wissen spätestens jetzt davon Bescheid und sind Mitstörer, wenn du weiter bespammt wirst.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Reducal (26 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*



Marco schrieb:


> Die wissen spätestens jetzt davon Bescheid und sind Mitstörer, wenn du weiter bespammt wirst.


So lange sich TYLER0609 nicht direkt an die gewendet hat, kan man bei Neu.de von Nichtwissen ausgehen und das eine Mitstörerhaftung hier mal so eben anzunhemen ist so einfach nicht. Da gehört mEn schon etwas mehr Verfolgungslust und Tatsachenverstand dazu.



TYLER0906 schrieb:


> Allerdings könnten die von neu.de endlich mal meinen Account löschen.


Wenn du nur einen kostenlosen Account hast, dann einfach an den Support wenden und den Auftrag zur Löschung erteilen bzw. selbst deregistrieren, hier. Bei einem kostenpflichtigen Account (also mit Nebenleistungen), zuerst offene Rechnungen zahlen und dann die Auflösung durchführen. Hilfreich ist sicher da Supportportal, unter "Hilfe" im Startbereich.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Also ich wäre da auch skeptisch ich soll immer bei 0151- Nummern anrufen. mache ich aber nicht. Die Frauen waren immer in den single boersen gerade online. ich fürchte es gibt da wirklich seltsame Tarife für diese biester (andrerseits bin ich auch gar nicht so schlecht) Trotzdem wieso sind die zu faul mal ein bisschen mehr zu chatten. Ich schreibe die an und da gibt gleich nach einem kurzen Text gleich die nummer. Wieso keine festnetznr, hahaha
Ein ganz heisse Braut hat mich jetzt bei gmx angeschrieben (da kann doch nun bei aller skepsis nichts schlimmes dran sein


----------



## Monk (7 November 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*



TYLER0906 schrieb:


> Guten Nabend zusammen,
> 
> ich erhalte seit heute morgen leider auch flirt sms von der 55000. Habe idiotischer Weise auf ne Neu.de Mail geantwortet :wall: . Habe bereits meine Provider (tmobile), die Bundesnetzagentur und den vermeintlich Anbieter des Premiumdienstes informiert und mich beschwert. Allerdings erhalte ich jetzt bereits heute die 4 SMS von denen. Muss ich für jede eingegange SMS 1,99€ zahlen oder nur wenn ich jetzt darauf antworte? Gibt es noch weitere Tips?
> 
> Danke



Du musst nur für jede gentwortete SMS zahlen....


----------



## M0Nk (7 November 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Ich kenne das problem mit der 55000 SMS. Ich bin selber drauf reingefallen.....
Eine Freundin hatte mir darüber geschrieben, ich habe sie gefrag, was das für eine Nummer sei, doch sie meinte, sie hätte keine Ahnung. Ich an die erste Nachricht gleich eine zweite SMS von einer Website bekommen, wo jede SMS 1,99€ kostet, WENN man sich unter einer bestimmten handynummer anmeldet. Das habe ich nihct getan, und habe trotzdem für die Antworen 1,99€ bezahlt....
Was kann ich nun am besten machen dagegen??


----------



## Reducal (7 November 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*



M0Nk schrieb:


> Was kann ich nun am besten machen dagegen??


Nicht mehr antworten ....


----------



## SEP (7 November 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*



Reducal schrieb:


> Nicht mehr antworten ....


:rotfl:
Aber der Tipp ist sicherlich richtig.

Ansonsten verweise ich *auf meine Standardantwort zu dieser Frage mit der Bitte um Beachtung.*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Unregistriert (13 November 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Ich wurde heute auch von  der Absender Nr. 66677 zugemüllt mit Flirt sms einer angeblichen Jana - ohne Angabe des Absenders und der anfallenden Kosten. Somit verstößt jede dieser sms gegen bestehendes Recht und eine Anzeige wird von der Staatsanwaltschaft verfolgt.
[ edit] 
Viel Erfolg bei der Bekämpfung...

_Unbewiesene Behauptung editiert modaction _


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 November 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

probier es mal hier
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=70634#post70634


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich wurde heute auch von der Absender Nr. 66677 zugemüllt mit Flirt sms einer angeblichen Jana - ohne Angabe des Absenders und der anfallenden Kosten. Somit verstößt jede dieser sms gegen bestehendes Recht und eine Anzeige wird von der Staatsanwaltschaft verfolgt.


...was man stark bezweifeln kann!


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 November 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=78679#post78679


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 November 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=78679#post78679


Soll wohl das sein, was Reducal meinte: 





> Nachdem die Domain fine-flirt.de geschlossen wurde (die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt), ist sie wie ein Phoenix aus der Asche wiederauferstanden.


Wären die Ermittlungen hinreichend, is es mEn Essig mit Wiederauferstehen. Harrislee = Flensburg = :gaehn: ---> seit Matlock auch für mich kein Thema mehr.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 November 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Hätte damals Matlock ermittelt, ob in UK oder hier, wäre auch für die die Wiederauferstehung schwer geworden - aber naja, das ist ja hier echt offtopic


----------



## Unregistriert (16 November 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*



M0Nk schrieb:


> Ich kenne das problem mit der 55000 SMS. Ich bin selber drauf reingefallen.....
> Eine Freundin hatte mir darüber geschrieben, ich habe sie gefrag, was das für eine Nummer sei, doch sie meinte, sie hätte keine Ahnung. Ich an die erste Nachricht gleich eine zweite SMS von einer Website bekommen, wo jede SMS 1,99€ kostet, WENN man sich unter einer bestimmten handynummer anmeldet. Das habe ich nihct getan, und habe trotzdem für die Antworen 1,99€ bezahlt....
> Was kann ich nun am besten machen dagegen??



dito, von der selben nummer und auch ich sollte so eine 0151 nummer anrufen! ... ich trottel hab ne sms geschrieben, hab kurz vorher meine karte aufgeladen 15 euro, hab dann später mal druff geguckt, hatte dann nur noch 1,86 druff ... für nich mal 10 sms! ich könnt durch drehen! naja egal, das lustige ist jedoch das man kündigen kann, und man muss halt wieder ne sms schreiben an eine nummer die in der ersten sms von dieser 55000 nummer drinn war, allerdings hat sich diese sms gelöscht! :-| ka wieso, ich wollt nicht löschen! wollt mir die nummer ers noch abschreiben! war dann abgelenkt, hatte diese sms geschlossen und wollt dann später halt an diese nummer schicken und mich dort abmelden! geht jetz leider nich mehr, da ich die nummer nicht mehr habe, @Monk, hast du diese nummer vll??? hoffe man kann mir hier helfen!


----------



## SEP (16 November 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Vll übst du smsen noch dann m8 du min fehler + alles wird lesbarer.

Und dann versteht "vllt" auch dein Gegenüber, was du sagen/schreiben möchtest ...


----------



## Unregistriert (16 November 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*



SEP schrieb:


> Vll übst du smsen noch dann m8 du min fehler + alles wird lesbarer.



sry, ich hab jetzt nix verstanden! was genau meinst du?


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

INFO, es wurde eine Nachricht, Foto gespeichert antworte mit JA an die 01634000714 um diese abzurufen.. oder STOP / direkt erreichst DU mich tel. 09005551511.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*



Anonymous schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe gestern Abend ne SMS
> auf mein Handy bekommen.
> ...



ich bekam soeben eine SPAM-SMS von 
    +25882200033 
mit Rück-SMS-Bitte andie Handynummer 
    0163 4000 _xxx_
bzw. Anruf an 
    090 0555 1511
(besonders perfide, dass die 0900 nicht sofort zu erkennen ist)...


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Hallo an alle!
Ich habe soeben auch eine SMS bekommen, mit folgendem Text:

INFO, es wurde eine Nachricht/Foto gespeichert antworte mit JA an die 01634000*** um diese abzurufen... oder Stop/direkt erreichst DU mich tel. 090 0580 7458.

Ich war mir nicht sicher, ob ich abrufen soll oder nicht. Da hier aber bereits einschlägige Erfahrungen mit solchen Nr. gemacht wurden, reagier ich mal lieber nicht auf die SMS.

_Nummer gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Schau mal hier, sowas habe ich gestern auch bekommen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=183377#post183377. Wenn du da zurücksmst oder die 0900er verwendest, kostet das nur dein Geld oder zeigt denen, dass du ein potentielles Opfer bist.


----------



## technofreak (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> /direkt erreichst DU mich tel. 090 0580 7458.


allein schon die Tatsache, dass diese  Nummer nicht bei der BNetzA registriert ist 
sollte mehr als mißtrauisch stimmen
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno900.asp


> Keine Adressdaten verfügbar zu Rufnummer 0900 - 5807458


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Na so was in der Art hab ich mir schon gedacht. Hab die SMS auch gelöscht. Aber wie kann man sich allgemein vor solchen SMS schützen?


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Gar nicht, da wahrscheinlich ganze Nummernlisten abgegrast werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Bezugnehmend auf meinen Eintrag vom 31.01.2007, 10:35:08 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=183650#post183650
ergaben weitere Recherchen bei der BNetzA folgendes:

Inhaber der genannten Diensterufnummer ist die TeleCom30 GmbH, Oranienburger Str. 69, 10117 Berlin, welche ja hier im Forum bereits genannt wurde.


----------



## MeinName (11 Februar 2007)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

ich hab gerade von der nummer: +#000 (ja ich hab mich auch gewundert)
auch so eine sms bekommen: 


> INFO, es wurde eine Nachricht, Foto gespeichert antworte mit JA an die 0163 4000XXX um diese anzurufen.. oder STOP/ direkt erreichst DU mich tel. 090 0580 7453


Ich werde die sms einfach nicht beachten und nicht reagieren, aber falls ich wieder eine bekomme, werde ich doch meine anbieter informieren und die sperren lassen.

mfg


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Februar 2007)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Nee, dokumentier das doch und schicke es an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de

Inhaber der Nummer ist eine Firma in Berlin, die gerade ziemlich viel Werbung macht und in jeder Meldung das Wort "Verbraucherschutz" verwendet. Jetzt wäre es mal an der Zeit, diesen zu praktizieren 
Bitte sende der BNetzA auch die 0163-Nummer mit


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

ähnlich hier
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=98771#post98771


----------



## der gee (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

meine freundin hat da angerufen und 2oi gelöhnt!
zuerst hatte sie eine sms an die 0163 4000714 geschrieben (wie aufgefordert)!
hoffentlich ist da kein abo[edit]  á la jama aktiviert worden...fiese [edit] !

_Fäkalausdrücke editiert modaction _


----------



## Reducal (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*



der gee schrieb:


> hoffentlich ist da kein abo aktiviert worden...


Eher nicht aber die Handynummer deiner Freundin ist nun als potentieller Empfänger weiterer Offerten bekannt und demzufolge im Wert für die Spamer gestiegen - verkauft sich auch besser an den nächsten, der sein Glück versuchen möchte.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 März 2007)

*Dringend gesucht: Betroffene für TV-Reportage*

Hallo,

für eine Focus TV-Reportage suche ich dringend jemanden, der sich auf solche Flirt-sms eingelassen hat. Bitte meldet Euch per Email: ftvred5(at)focus-r.de

Danke!


----------



## Penelope Poe (30 März 2007)

*AW: Dringend gesucht: Betroffene für TV-Reportage*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für eine Focus TV-Reportage suche ich dringend jemanden, der sich auf solche Flirt-sms eingelassen hat. Bitte meldet Euch per Email: ftvred5(at)focus-r.de
> 
> Danke!



super Idee... angemeldet als "unregistriert"  - email: "ftvred" das weckt Vertrauen! Da melden sich bestimmt Tausende :gruebel:


----------



## Heiko (30 März 2007)

*AW: Dringend gesucht: Betroffene für TV-Reportage*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> super Idee... angemeldet als "unregistriert"  - email: "ftvred" das weckt Vertrauen! Da melden sich bestimmt Tausende :gruebel:


Zumindest passt die Domain.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 März 2007)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Zur Info für jene, die nicht an die Seriosität des Aufrufes glauben: ftv ist der Rechner, red steht für "Redaktion" und focus ist die Sendung. Es geht um eine TV-Reportage für Focus TV auf Pro7 - über einen Kontakt zu einem/r Betroffenen wäre ich sehr dankbar.Vielen Dank & viele Grüße!


----------



## Unregistriert (3 April 2007)

*AW: Dringend gesucht: Betroffene für TV-Reportage*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für eine Focus TV-Reportage suche ich dringend jemanden, der sich auf solche Flirt-sms eingelassen hat. Bitte meldet Euch per Email: ftvred5(at)focus-r.de
> 
> Danke!




hallo, bin gerade aus aktuellem Anlass ganz frisch hier und über Umwegen auf diese Seite hier gestossen. Habe gerade mit der Staatsanwaltschaft telefoniert, wie solchen Leuten das Handwerk gelegt werden könnte - hoffe ich. werde mal versuchen, Euch anzumailen.


----------



## chiQ (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

ich hab auch so eine sms bekommen nur bei mir steht alles auf serbisch oder sonstwas da...

da check ich natürlich niiiiix

voll diie verarsche mann


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juli 2007)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Solang man allerdings auf eine normale 0151... oder 0171... Nummer antworten, kann einem doch nichts passieren!

Ausser man antwortet auf 55000 oder so ne sch...


----------



## Unregistriert (16 August 2007)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

hallo auch ich bin eine betroffene der 30333! seit 3 tagen erhalte ich auch diese bescheuerten nervigen sms! ich lösche jede erhaltene und antworte auf keinen fall! aber hat nicht jemand einen tipp wie ich das wieder los werde? jeden tag erhalte ich 2 bis 3 sms! da wird mir so ein scheiss angeboten, das wir uns bald treffen könnten, und das er/sie sich für sein verhalten entschuldigt.....abgeschlossen wird so eine sms immer nur mit lg!  
ich bin verheiratet und habe meinem mann sofort davon erzählt....denn ich kenne auch partner von meinen freundinnen die würden ausrasten wenn ihre freundinnen solche sms bekämen. 
bitte wenn jemand weiss wie man das abstellen kann! bitte um tips!
danke!
sylvia


----------



## Unregistriert (16 August 2007)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Schreib doch mal an info @ mintnet.de das die deine Telefonnummer sperren sollen. Oder hier ht*p://w*w.mintnet.de/de/dkontakt.php

Parallel aber bei der Bundesnetzagentur beschweren, das diesen Leuten das Handwerk gelegt werden kann http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/7662.pdf

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Mir ist vorhin ne total dumme sache passiert:
habe bei diesem sms-gewinnspiel von wer wird millionär mitgemacht, mich anscheinend bei der Nummer vertippt und werde seitdem von sms von der nummer 55000 bombardiert.

Kommen kosten auch mich zu, auch wenn ich nicht auf die sms antworte? ist das irgendein abo?
Kann ich den spam irgendwie abstellen?

Danke! =)

LG
Connie


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Ich hoffe nicht! Also ich hab jetztbestimmt schon 10 SMS bekommen, jetzt wird gefragt ob ich icq habe! 
Hab natürlich auf nichts reagiert, rein rechtlich, müsstest du aber auf der sicheren seite sein, wenn du deine handynummer nirgends aneboten hast...


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Februar 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

hallo,

Da meine SIM abläuft, kein Guthaben mehr drauf ist habe ich mal per Web-SMS mit Absender meiner nun mittlerweile alten nummer auf die 0151-Locknummer gesimst! da kam auch gleich die ...Flirt.de SMS mit dem Absender 55000 an! 2-3 weitere folgten!!!
Nun bin ich mal gespannt, ob sich da Vodafone ( Mobilcom) nochmal meldet...falls denen da Kosten entstanden sind...

Ich schreib eigentlich nur noch WEB-SMS!!!Meine Leute wissen mittlerweile, dass sie aufs Handy zurückschreiben müssen...*lol*

Neuste Seite: Youni.de mit 10 FREE SMS pro Tag!


----------



## SMS Opfer (28 März 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

was für ein glück das es foren darüber gibt  hab heute auch son mist bekommen hab auch auf die erste nummer geantwortet nr: 01731030362

sms: 





> Hi ich bins, erinnerst du dich noch an mich?
> Wie haben mal wild gesimst. wie gehts dir den?
> Was machst du so?
> bist du noch solo?
> bitte antworte ja?


ich hab dan gefragt wer sie sei und das ich mir nich an sie erinnern kann

anschliesend eine herzlich wilkommen sms von 30333

sie, aber mit der nummer (30333): hmm überleg doch mal, da muss doch nich ein funken vorhanden sein oder kannst du dich garnicht mehr erinnern.

da wurde mir schon mulmiger und hab dan auf den rest der sms nicht mehr geantwortet

sie:hmm nicht? soll ich dir denn mal ein wenig auf die sprünge helfen?

so das wars ich hoffe das bekommen keine anderen ansonsten  schlau machen im internet 

mfg und cya


----------



## Unregistriert (29 März 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*



sabine schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> oh man, ich glaube ich bin auch auf dieses mist reingefallen!!! Habe eben auch diese sms von einer 017610027766 bekommen mit "Na du jetzt rate mal wer dich hier ansimst, wir haben mal wild miteinander geflirtet... lg Chris... die sms ist euch wahrscheinlich inzwischen bekannt?!
> Da ich eben auch einen chris kenne, habe ich zurück geschrieben und dann kamen nur noch sms von 30333. mist, was kostet mich denn der spaß denn jetzt nur???  Kann man dagegen irgendwas machen???
> ...



Hey,

dasselbe wie sabine is mir auch passiert habe auch na sms von ner alex bekommen und-da ich eine kenne-züruckgeschrieben. kann mir jemand sagen was da jetzt passiert oder was das kostet, überhaupt welche kponsequenzen das nach sich zieht??

Max


----------



## Fidul (29 März 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Du hast vermutlich an die normale Handynummer geschrieben und daher kostete dich dann diese SMS nur den normalen Tarif deines Providers. Als Konsequenzen hast du jetzt mit weiteren üblen Spam-SMS zu rechnen, da deine Nummer dort jetzt als aktiv bekannt ist. Wie du gegen dieses Zeugs vorgehst, ist in diesem Forum bereits ausführlich beschrieben.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*



SMS Opfer schrieb:


> was für ein glück das es foren darüber gibt  hab heute auch son mist bekommen hab auch auf die erste nummer geantwortet nr: 01731030362
> 
> sms:
> ich hab dan gefragt wer sie sei und das ich mir nich an sie erinnern kann
> ...




Hallo, habe letzte Woche auch eine SMS von der gleichen nummererhalten. mittlerweile fast 5 stück pro Tag. es hört nicht auf. jetzt nur noch sms von der nummer 30333. e´cht scheiße... wer weiß,wie man die wieder los wird außer dasss man sich ne andere nummer zu legt??


----------



## Reducal (3 April 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....,wie man die wieder los wird ....


Frage doch mal die Minet GmbH aus Flensburg, einfach > HIER < mal die KWN eingeben (danke für den Link übrigens!)


----------



## Unregistriert (9 April 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Nele, 32 will geilen Quickie am Telefon.
Willst du es richtig scharf?

solche Nachrichten bekommen meine Kinder auf ihr Handy langsamm reicht es mir bitte die verantwortlichen das zu unterlassen ansonsten wie gesagt auch schon in der mail angekündigt gibt es rechtliche schritte


----------



## Reducal (10 April 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....bitte die verantwortlichen das zu unterlassen....


...ist hier ans Forum aber falsch adressiert.


----------



## Pupilein (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

also... an alle die diese Spam Scheiße von CHRiS und "Hallo ich bin deine Nachbarin" von 30333 bekommen! Ich habe bei dem ANBIETÈR mintnet angerufen und meine Nummer sperren lassen! Zudem muss ich eine Email an [email protected] schicken das die das SOFORT unterlassen sollen!

Hier 2 Nummern wo man die erreichen kann

0180 52 52 303 oder
0461 168 210


so eine Unverschämtheit das die unsere Nummern benutzen! Verklagen muss man die um Datenschutz!!!!  man gehen mir diese Kack SMS auf den Sack!!!! *grummel*


----------



## juergen69 (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Hi,

ist denn diese Vorgehensweise neu??
In den Tageszeitungen wir unter ner 0172 Nummer inseriert, Text in etwa
"ich hab Lust, schick ne SMS".
Sollte tatsächlich ne SMS gesand werden, meldet sich die selbe Handy-Nummer wieder mit dem Hinweis:
"sie haben mit uns einen Vertrag abgeschlossen 50 SMS für 70 SMS".
Veranstalter des ganzen ist eine Fa. Media-com Ltd 6 Co, vermutlich aus dem Raum Berlin mit dem Inkassobüro "euroliquid" aus 59457 Werl.
:scherzkeks::scherzkeks:


----------



## Fidul (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*



juergen69 schrieb:


> Veranstalter des ganzen ist eine Fa. Media-com Ltd 6 Co, vermutlich aus dem Raum Berlin mit dem Inkassobüro "euroliquid" aus 59457 Werl.


Diese Methode klingt ganz nach einem wohlbekannten Firmenhaufen aus Hannover.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juni 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*



juergen69 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist denn diese Vorgehensweise neu??
> In den Tageszeitungen wir unter ner 0172 Nummer inseriert, Text in etwa
> ...



Hey,
mir ging es genau so, ich sollte jetzt sofort zahlen, sonst Anwalt. Was hast Du dagegen unternommen?


----------



## eddie1565 (6 Juli 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Solang man allerdings auf eine normale 0151... oder 0171... Nummer antworten, kann einem doch nichts passieren!
> 
> Ausser man antwortet auf 55000 oder so ne sch...



  Leider ist dies eine Fehlannahme. :wall:

Ein Bekannter erhielt eine SMS mit etwa diesem Text:

" Hallo ich bin Lena, habe deine Rufnummer durch eine Bekannte. Bin XX alt ... . Wenn Du mehr wissen willst, antworte doch ..."

In dem mir vorliegenden Fall, wurde nur eine SMS als direkte Antwort an die *01724297812* gesandt... . Vier Tage später kam die Rechnung - weitere zehn Tage später die Mahnung - durch Euroliquid.

Die empfangene SMS war OHNE Hinweis auf die Folgekosten. -->  50 SMS für 50 EUR im SMS one2one Chat -Dienst der Fa. Media-com Ltd. & Co. mit unbekanntem Sitz und Rechnung durch Euroliquid, Werl. 

Ich will nichts behaupten, aber dies scheint eine neue Masche zu sein :scherzkeks: .


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juli 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Hoffentlich habt ihr die sms ohne Preisangabe noch gespeichert.
Mach doch bitte Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur:

Rufnummernspam (at) BNetzA.de

Wenn sich genügend Leute beschweren wird die Kurzwahl-Nummer abgeschaltet.


----------



## eddie1565 (6 Juli 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Danke. 

Bereits geschehen.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

diesen [ edit] habe ich auch bekommen mit der tel. 01731030362!!!!

erst das mit dem wie wild gesimse....mein mann hatte einen shock und dachte schon ich gehe fremd...

und gestern wieder so ein [edit ]von wegen...

hi, na alles klar bei dir? wie siehts aus mit dem wochenende? Bist du dabei?

wieder die selbe nummer: 01731030362

VORSICHT VORSICHT VORSICHT VORSICHT


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt..
Hatte vor kurzem einen Anruf gehabt wo ich angeblich dieses sms chat gebucht haben soll..
Habe alles verneint und aufgelegt.
Heute habe ich die Rechnung bekommen: 118 Euro inkasso von der Firma Euroliquid.
D.h. morgen zum Rechtsanwalt.
berichte was passiert...


----------



## Unregistriert (13 August 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Hallo,

ich habe genau dieselbe Erfahrung wie Ihr mit der Translease Ltd. bzw. Media-Com Ltd.
Ich habe heute das folgende Schreiben aufgesetzt und werde eucht berichten was daraus wird. Ich bin bestens Rechtsschutzversichert und werde nicht zögern meine Drohungen war zu machen.

Ich allerdings habe es aus einem Zeitungsineserat ohne "Preisangabe" was laut PangV und BGB nicht zulässig ist, daher ist die Forderung nicht mal zweifelhaft sondern von vornherein nichtig. Desweiteren wäre es wucher für 2 SMS 59 € zahlen zu müssen also Sittenwidrig lt. BGB hier meine Nachricht an Euroliquid

_______________________________________________________________________________



> Absender xxx
> xxx
> xxx
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 August 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

ich bin nicht so richtig "drin" in dem Thema... Könnte mir bitte jemand (tele)pronto erklären, was die Translease da für 'ne Rolle hat?


----------



## Werbehasser (13 August 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Euroliquid > *Translease* > Media-Com > Server-Tel > Hannover > Ön... ?

Scheint ja die nächste Baustelle von ihm zu werden ...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search.php?searchid=605962


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 August 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

[...]
Ob die "Translease Media Ltd" und die "Translease International" identisch sind oder etwas miteinander zu tun haben, ist noch unklar. Vielleicht sollte man ggf. Translease fragen


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 August 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

*Im Betreff oben steht "Translease Media Limited" und im Brief "Translease Limited". Was ist korrekt???*


----------



## Unregistriert (21 August 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

hallo,
meine schwester hat gestern post bekommen.dort stnad drin:

Sehr geeehrte Damen und Herren,

der technische Anbieter, Fa. Media-Com Ltd. & Co. KG, Kothöferdamm 7 in 30177 Hannover hat uns beauftragt,folgende Position aufgrund Ihrer Registrerung und Nutzung des SMS Dienstes in rechnung zu stellen.

Sie soll jetzt 59,00 Euro bezahlen..

Ich hab keine Ahnung was das ist bzw. wie das zustande gekommen ist,da wir uns nicht sehr nahe stehen..auf jeden fall würde ich gerne wissen,ob sie selber schuld hat,wenn sie sich bei sowas anmeldet oder ob es einfach eine behauptung ist,dass sie (meine schwester) sich angeblich dort angemeldet hat..

Bei der beschreibung der tätigkeit,welche sie dort angeblich ausgeübt hat,steht: 
Menge: 1, Beschreibung: SMS One2One Chat Dienst über die Rufnummer 01771781XXX

Die Rechnung ist von euroliquid. Sie soll die bis ende august bezahlen.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Hallo,
auch uns ist es so gegangen.
Mit euroliquid u. Media com ltd
SMS One2one mit 59 Euro.
Hat das geklappt mit dem Brief.

[edit]


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2008)

*Euroliquitd + Media-Com Ltd & co.KG Hannover*

hallo,
meinem Bruder ist es gleich gegangen!!!!!!!!
Wie kommt man da ohne Kosten raus???
AW bitte an [edit] @web.de
mit Betreff: Euroliquid [edit]
#Datum der Rechnung: Werl, 19.8.2008


Sehr geeehrte Damen und Herren,

der technische Anbieter, Fa. Media-Com Ltd. & Co. KG, Kothöferdamm 7 in 30177 Hannover hat uns beauftragt,folgende Position aufgrund Ihrer Registrerung und Nutzung des SMS Dienstes in rechnung zu stellen.

Sie soll jetzt 59,00 Euro bezahlen..

Ich hab keine Ahnung was das ist bzw. wie das zustande gekommen ist,da wir uns nicht sehr nahe stehen..auf jeden fall würde ich gerne wissen,ob sie selber schuld hat,wenn sie sich bei sowas anmeldet oder ob es einfach eine behauptung ist,dass sie (meine schwester) sich angeblich dort angemeldet hat..

Bei der beschreibung der tätigkeit,welche sie dort angeblich ausgeübt hat,steht: 
Menge: 1, Beschreibung: SMS One2One Chat Dienst über die Rufnummer 01771782XXX

Die Rechnung ist von euroliquid. Sie soll die bis ende august bezahlen.



UND NUN?????????????


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*



Wavestar0759 schrieb:


> Auf dem Handy meiner Tochter ist sowas auch angekommen.
> 
> *2.3.06, 19:02 Von: 0171-2602xxx
> na du jetzt rate mal wer dich hier ansimst, wir haben mal wild geflirtet. garnicht lange her. Na dämmerts? Überleg mal! Wollen uns mal treffen! lg anna
> ...



83094 das dürfte nach meiner Einschätzung eine Sonderrufnummer sein, die 1,99/SMS kostet.
HAbe da nämlich auch schon Erdahrungen drin gemacht. Du bekommst eine SMS von einer (auf den ersten Blick normalen) Handynummer, antwortest mit einer SMS darauf unde nun bekommst du eine SMS von einer fünfstelligen Nummer zurück, wenn man aber jetzt wieder auf diese Nummer eine SMS sendet kostet das 1,99€/SMS. Das schlimme wenn du nicht Stop sendest wirst du weiter genervt. Und auch dieses Stop muß man an die fünfstellige NUmmer senden, so das dies auch nochmal 1,99€/SMS kostet


----------



## Werbehasser (8 September 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Hier nun ganz offiziell ... von SpiegelTV eingestellt ...

Berichterstattung zur SMS-Abzocke der Firma server-tel aus Hannover - [ edit]Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten


----------



## Unregistriert (17 September 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Hallo ,mir geht es leider genau so!
habe jetzt 2. brief von Euro liquid bekommen inkl. mahn und inkasso gebühren!mittlerweile131,58,-
habt ihr in erfahrung bringen können wie man da raus kommt?
mfg Roman


----------



## Sickhead1 (23 September 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Hey ich hab von meiner echten freundin ne sms mit dieser nummer bekommen, sie meint sie hat die von freenet aus geschrieben. Da ich ein sehr paranoider mensch bin, hab ich da von ner telezelle aus angerufen, ansage vorübergehend nicht erreichbar, sagt ma wie geht n das wenn die doch ner abzock trulla gehört, oder muss ich meiner freundin jetzt ne scene machen?


----------



## Benso (26 September 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Hi

Habe gerade eine Nachricht von einer normalen Handynummer bekommen (0174)
Mit folgendem Inhalt:

"hey habe deine nr. von ne freundin, sie sagte, mit dir kann man spass haben. kenn dich zwar nicht, aber den SPASS kann ich gerade gebrauchen  hast du zeit?"

Könnte ja uU. eine Abzocke dahinterstecken. D es eine normale Nr. ist kann mir bei einem Anruf oder SMS eigtl nichts passieren oder? Im schlimmsten Fall bekomme ich sicher nur ne SMS von einem Premium-Anbieter zurück?

Ben


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 September 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*



Benso schrieb:


> Im schlimmsten Fall bekomme ich sicher nur ne SMS von einem Premium-Anbieter zurück?
> Ben


Eine? Hunderte! Schick mir doch mal die Nummer, ich würde sie gerne mit einer Liste von Handynummern vergleichen. Ach so, Du bist ja nicht registriert... dann schreib mal die Nummer ohne Vorwahl


----------



## Benso (27 September 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Die nummer ohne Vorwahl lautet:

5762778 . 

Habe geantwortet mit der Frage wer wohl hinter der Nachricht steckt und bekam natürlich zwei "einladende" Antworten von einem Premiumanbieter zurück (habe beide Nachrichten "leider" schon gelöscht).

Ben


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

ich habe hier gerade irgendwelche technischen Probleme - na jedenfalls ist diese Nummer nicht in der Liste auffälliger Nummern
Grüße
aka


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

mein sohn media-com, hannover ( euroliquide ) .....

wie ist ihr stand ?


----------



## Unregistriert (9 November 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

bei meinem Mann kamen auch solche Sms an obwohl das Handy auf meinem Namen läuft. Diesesmal war der Kurzwahl absender 43444 ist auch eine Nr. von Mintnet. Habe natürlich gleich meinem Handy Provider bescheid gegeben ( T - Mobile ) da habe ich sofort die Antwort erhalten das ich sofort eine neue Nummer Kostenfrei bekam. und nun ist Ruhe. Wer weiß wie die an Handynummern kommen


----------



## Sonja021281 (11 November 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Hallo habe soeben eine SMS von einer Handynummer bekommen habe natürlich so dumm wie ich bin sofort darauf geantwortet weil ich dachte es wäre eine Freundin... Naja dann fing es an SMS über SMS also hab ich meinen Handyanbieter angerufen was ich gegen diese SMS chat tuen kann KUrzwahl 43444 .. Es kostet jede SMS die ihr bekommt !!!!!!!!!! Also den Vermieter dieser Kurzwahl anrufen vom Festnetz aus nr. lauet 0461168210 und eure nummer auf die Sperrlist setzt lassen somit seit ihr draußen und dürft nicht mehr angeschrieben werden .. Hoffe damit konnte ich euch helfen!!!!!!!! LG Sonja


----------



## Reducal (11 November 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

@ Sonja, wie sah denn die erste SMS aus, auf die du geantwortet hattest? Wer ist der Anbieter (Vermittler)? Woher weißt du, dass der Empfang von Nachrichten kostenpflichtig ist, bist du aus Österreich?


----------



## Sonja021281 (11 November 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Also die erste SmS war hallo wie geht es dir???  Von der nummer 01520..... natürlich denkt man das es einen bekannte war... Woher das weiß wie geschrieben ich habe die kundenbetreunung von o2 angerufen und die haben alle daten und können dir auch sofort sagen ob die sms kostenpflichtig sind die man bekommt ... und die vermieter dieser nummer davon bekommt man auch alle daten .. somit konnte ich innerhalb von wenigen minuten das spiel beenden..... ich hatte glück ...


----------



## Reducal (11 November 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Also ich habe jetzt die Hotline in Flensburg auch mal angerufen. Dort hat man mir bestätigt, dass der Empfang der Nachrichten (außer im Fall von Infodiensten, wie Wetter, Fußballergebnisse o. ä.) nichts kostet. Allein der Versand an die KWN soll kostenpflichtig sein.
Die Nummer selbst kann gleichzeitig von mehreren Nutzern gemietet werden. Die Zuordnung erfolgt über die Handynummer des Nachrichtenempfängers, nämlich die Nummer (wie im Beispiel von Sonja), die in der Datenbank des Chatportals eingetragen ist - von wem auch immer!


----------



## Reducal (11 November 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Hier ein Beispiel, wie die Handynummer in so eine Datenbank bei einem SMS-Chat gelangen könnte:


----------



## Unregistriert (16 November 2008)

*Problem*

Hallo alle zusammen ich habe heute sone komische sms bekommen von der nummer 66677 und irgendwie kannte die person auch meinen spitznamen. kann mir jemand sagen wie das läuft?? hab mich mit meiner freundin auseinander setzen müssen deswegen. vielleicht wisst ihr ja wie die an solche daten kommen ohne das ich mich irgendwo angemeldet habe

lg


----------



## Unregistriert (18 November 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Hallo

Habe dummerweise auch auf so eine SMS geantwortet, seid dem werde ich dicht gemüllt.Habe mich bei meinem Provider schlau gefragt und die haben mir dann gesagt das das die MintNet GmbH , Ballastkai 9 in 24937 Flensburg ist. Habe dort angerufen und mich austragen lassen ( ich will hoffen das es auch geklappt hat ). Die sind ja ganz schön clever von der MintNet GmbH, die hinterlegen einem bei Wer kennt Wen eine Mail mit einer Handynr. und viele fallen darauf rein.Beim Absender steht dann : Absender vom gelöschten Absender.  Die Kurzwahl lautete 31333. die Handynr. die bei Wer kennt Wen angegeben war lautet 47303017456.

Also fallt nicht auf so einem Mist rein


----------



## Unregistriert (21 November 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

So ich habe auch Flirtsms von Dubiosen Firmen bekommen habe aber hilfreich Info eingeholt und werde sie nun weitergeben.

Nach dem Bekannten Datenklau von zb über 17 Millionen D1 Kunden bietet T Mobile einen Service an ( Kostenlos )

Über die kostenfreie Hotline 0800 330 034 505 können besorgte T-Mobile-Kunden all ihre Fragen zum Daten-Diebstahl loswerden. Darüber hinaus können sowohl Prepaid- als auch Vertragskunden einen kostenlosen Wechsel der Handy-Rufnummer in Auftrag geben.

Da gebt ihr dann die Kurzwahlnummer an wie in meinem Fall 55000 und der freundliche Mitarbeiter ( war in meinem Fall einer ) sagt euch Firmennamen und Telefonnr.

für zb. die 55000 ist es:
MindMatics AG Niederlassung München
Marcel-Breuer-Straße 18
D-80807 München 
Kundenhotline ( Ironie ) Tele. Hotline: 01805 99 1000 (14 Cent/min)

hier kommt eine Computerstimme die aber nach 2 Min wenn der Ablauf befolgt wird den Vorgang beendet und die Nummer löscht.

Der Telekom Mitarbeiter sagte auch noch auch wenn ihr Fang sms bekommen solltet antwortet garnicht erst dann kosstet es nichts oder

Wenn auf der Rechnung ein Betrag von einem Drittanbieter erscheint muss dieser nicht gezahlt werden das hat keinen Einfluß auf den Handyvetrag. gegebenenfalls wird der drittanbieter Direkt an euch treten.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

also ich bekomme in letzter zeit immer smsen von 66677, da stehn dann sachen drin wie
"hallo (mein name), weißt du schon was du nächstes wochenende vorhast? wenn nicht dann melde dich dochmal, hab ne überraschu" drunter steht noch dass die antwort 1,99 kostet.
habe aber keine ahnung woher der/die/das meine nummer un meinen namen hat.
ist das irgendeinen von euch auch schon aufgefallen?


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2008)

*zum letzten beitrag*

oder kann mir wer helfen weil ich möchte meine nummer behalten...
lg


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angebliche Flirt SMS*

Beschwerden zur 66677 gibt es seit August *2006*

Google ist eindeutig

Vor zwei Jahren wurde hierzu auch in diesem Forum etwas gepostet
Der Poster hatte leider durch sein wenig vertrauensbildendes Verhalten den Erfolg seines Aufrufs torpediert.

Zum Ungang mit SMS-Spam empfehle ich das Antispamwiki


----------

